# Support for DTG printer



## giniweslowski (Mar 30, 2008)

I have a DTG Kiosk printer I bought used 2 years ago. Thanks to Don on this forum, I took the official DTG training class in FL, which included access to phone support. Over the 2 years, I have used the phone support twice with good results. Last week, my printer was malfunctioning and I called for some assistance. I was told SWF no longer provides support for people who bought their printer used, unless you purchase a support contract for $699 for 12 months of telephone support. Considering I call on average once a year that is pretty steep! SWF East tells me that SWF has the cheapest support plan in the industry, and states that $699 is reasonable and "the norm." Are people paying this amount for phone support? Are there other printer companies that have more reasonable terms? As it turned out, I got a clue from this forum on my problem and solved it for $0. But in any case, I dont have $699 to pay for support I might use once or not at all. Any opinions on this?


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Gini,
You can probably get the majority of your questions answered on this Forum or on the DTG forum (unless they lock you out) without needing to call a tech.


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

BelQuette products are supported for free no matter if you bought it new or used.


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

I think if you purchase a machine, new or used, from a company, they should provide phone support free for the machine to you for as long as you own the machine.

Now, if you did not purchase the machine from them, then maybe they have a case to charge for support, but, the practice of charging a huge amount upfront for a year is just smacking of either taking advantage of clients, or a "we really don't want to deal with support" attitude to me.

There still are companies that offer free support no matter if you bought the machine from them or not. They want your business, in ink purchases and other supplies, so they offer the free support to get you as a client and keep you as a client. That is the right attitude in my opinion.

I know how support can be a huge headache for a company. I structured and built tech support and customer service departments for a high tech silicon valley company. Executive management looks at the bottom line and looks at areas where expenses seem high without a tangible ROI. Support is an intangible area in my opinion, but a very important area. The better support and customer service a company has, the more clients they will gain and keep over time. It is hard to measure, but it is a incredibly important area for a product based company. I believe a company should not charge for support if they sold the product or make the product. The right way to reduce support costs is in how good the product is, not charging for support. Charging for support is a huge turn-off in the client base and will cost a company clients, not help the bottom line.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

I have to agree with Mark he's right on target......even Microsoft learned that it's better to charge a per instance charge for support then try to get customers to pay a hugh amount up front.

The only other thing I'd say is the way customers are treated when they call for support is very important, the customer service rep has no idea as to just who they are talking to or the level of knowledge the person on the other end of the phone has...they could be a clueless newbee or a mechanical engineer....both require the same level of professionalism from the call taker.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

IYFGraphics said:


> I have to agree with Mark he's right on target......even Microsoft learned that it's better to charge a per instance charge for support then try to get customers to pay a hugh amount up front.


Only if you pay after the problem is resolved. I can't recall the number of times we stumped a tech.


----------



## Nick P (Feb 20, 2010)

Paying for phone support is a real sore spot with me. I'm about to spend 15K+ for a machine and then they want _more_ money to diagnose a problem for me? That's just not good customer service to in my opinion...


----------



## giniweslowski (Mar 30, 2008)

I agree with Mark, if a company stands by its product it provides basic support for a NOMINAL fee at most. 

I also agree that this forum is the best option- and it solved my issue in this case too. 

AND YES the DTG forum is "off limits" to me because I didnt buy direct from SWF. That I really, really cant understand. It wouldnt cost them a penny to allow people who bought their printer used on there. The thing is, these policies actually de-value the printer. If you own a DTG printer, this hurts its resale value because it limits who will be willing to buy it. 

I suppose they believe that these policies will discourage people from buy used printers and instead buy new ones from them. Does anyone know if all printer companies take similar approaches?


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow, go to a show and a fire breaks out. 

Gina - I spoke with our service manager and informed him of your situation, when you paid for training we did include support in that price, we are rectifying the situation in our client system - please email me [email protected] with your contact info, model and serial number and we will get you added to our new client system [we reloaded the new system from our accounting database for more accuracy, so the few who did as you did - did not get transfered - my apologies].

In answer to the question regarding policies. The cost associated with support, service and training in regards to a direct to garment printer is generally figured at 25-40% of the retail price of the machine. The lion's share of support on direct to garment printers occurs in the first 90 days or so of useage. When someone buys a machine used on the open market they will have the same number (or more because they have not been through training) of questions a new customer would. 

In regards to Mark's post - we do provide support on used machines purchased through us directly, along with providing training and a one year warranty. All of those things have value - thus the generally higher price for a refurbished machine as opposed to a used machine purchased from an individual.

A few of our competitors may not charge for support no matter who owns the machine, that is their choice. I would venture to guess that their established base has not grown to the point that it has become a financial burden to then yet. We (SWF East) have well over 10,000 machines in the field. It is not practical nor fair to assume that those machines will carry free tech support for life - regardless of the user - they were not, nor will they ever be priced to reflect that type of service - it wouldn't be fair to the company that doesn't ever re-sell their equipment.

The goal is not to devalue used machines in the field, that would be foolish. It is to provide individuals with what they paid for. If we were to provide free service to a second hand machine for your competitor down the street who bought his machine at a fire sale for a fraction of the price you paid for a new one - would that be fair to you? When you purchased a used machine the person who most likely sold it to you has the warranty sheets that they signed at the time of purchase which clearly state our warranty and service policies. 

In regards to the private forums, they are a benefit of purchasing the machine from a distributor. We have had to be cautious about who gets in to them as we have had competitors get a code from someone and actually PM existing customers of ours soliciting to them.

One last note - if you are looking at buying any piece of used equipment (or software) call the company it was purchased from and find out their service/warranty policies, determine if the machine you are buying has a clear title (not leased) and, if possible, find out a little about the history of the specific serial number you are purchasing. I handle a half dozen of these calls every month for folks.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Mark,

I thnk that our service record stands on its own. When the number of machines we have in the field is weighed against the negative posts about our support here on the forums it is evident that we do have exceptional support. Equipment quality and learning curve are not neccesarily tied together. When a machine has a new owner, the learning curve in "re-started". 

As an aside, I am paid by SWF East, I answer a lot of folks questions here on the forums - DTG, new/used as well as other brands. Few other companies make the effort to provide this type of help [Equipment Zone, Belquette and SWF East are the real exceptions]. So, folks are indeed getting some level of "free" support from us as well.

Peace


----------



## giniweslowski (Mar 30, 2008)

Don- SWF should definitely give you a raise!  I appreciate your response and I will email you my info later today. What you say makes sense, mostly- but charging for actual use would be much fairer than a flat $699. I imagine there are people who dont bother with training and expect to be "trained" over the phone. They should pay for taking up a techs time. If I call with a problem that I cant figure out, it may take the tech 5 minutes to diagnose the problem. I shouldnt pay the same amount. Anyway, I appreciate SWF's willingness to honor its committment. Thanks!


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

Continuing the discussion, not to beat on Don or SWF East, but because I enjoy discussing issues I have experience in and I think are important to my new industry.



Don-SWF East said:


> In answer to the question regarding policies. The cost associated with support, service and training in regards to a direct to garment printer is generally figured at 25-40% of the retail price of the machine. The lion's share of support on direct to garment printers occurs in the first 90 days or so of useage. When someone buys a machine used on the open market they will have the same number (or more because they have not been through training) of questions a new customer would.
> 
> In regards to Mark's post - we do provide support on used machines purchased through us directly, along with providing training and a one year warranty. All of those things have value - thus the generally higher price for a refurbished machine as opposed to a used machine purchased from an individual.


Don, taking the supports costs SWF East incurs first, this just seem a bit weird to me coming from a standpoint in experience of directing several tech support departments. Knowing the cost of the product, and you expect to incur costs of 25-40% of the price of the product. Wow! There is a problem in some area. It could be in the machines maintenance, operation and technology involved being so specialized and technical that it would require that a buyer must attend training before the machine is shipped. This is not actually uncommon with high tech products. This was a requirement at several companies I worked at for certain products.

Or, the product sucks and has built in issues that will cause high tech support calls. I’ve been through that before because I have made a few bombs in the past. (Although I do not own a DTG Digital product, but knowing who manufactures them and the obvious track record of the DTG Digital product, it is likely this is not the major factor for high support costs to SWF East.)

Or, your support department is staffed with over qualified and over paid people (for a tech support role) escalating your support costs to a level that hurts your operating costs, and will ultimately lead to higher product prices that could be avoided, or the need to charge for support which I believe can be avoided as well.

My point is that, even your low number, 25% is way too high and is hurting SWF East even if you think can’t see a way to change it. And if your 40% is real, man, you need to find some solutions to change that. That is not a sustainable cost to support in the long run for every machine sold.

Now what you state in the second paragraph is excellent and right on. Absolutely there is value in those services, and a legitimate reason used equipment will cost more from a company providing those services. But still, if you expect the support cost percentages of the purchase price you mentioned, that must ultimately be addressed.



Don-SWF East said:


> A few of our competitors may not charge for support no matter who owns the machine, that is their choice. I would venture to guess that their established base has not grown to the point that it has become a financial burden to then yet. We (SWF East) have well over 10,000 machines in the field. It is not practical nor fair to assume that those machines will carry free tech support for life - regardless of the user - they were not, nor will they ever be priced to reflect that type of service - it wouldn't be fair to the company that doesn't ever re-sell their equipment.


OK Don, you used a word I removed from the vocabulary of the companies I directed when it came to issues the company faced; the word “fair”. The only time I allowed that word to be used in our company culture was with the words “more than” in front of it, and only when it was used to describe how our company was going to treat our clients. To think that some aspects of the issues a company faces in doing business must be “fair” is wrong thinking to allow in my opinion. You can’t worry about if the company has an unfair expense, unfair handicap, unfair competitor, unfair restriction, or any other issue the company might face that creates a large challenge. All issues and challenges in a for profit company must be approach as items that need to be addressed and solved in ways that build new clients and retain existing clients. I have had hundreds of thousands of various high tech products out in the field and had to build support departments to take care of the products. Charging for that support ever, after one year, after five years, any time, was not possible because it would hurt our ability to compete in the market and retain and gain clients.

The issue of why support costs are so high to SWF East, or any company, must be addressed and solved for the main reason that charging for support any time is a huge turn off to the client base and will cost a company sales if an alternative choice is available that has a comparable product.



Don-SWF East said:


> Mark,
> I thnk that our service record stands on its own. When the number of machines we have in the field is weighed against the negative posts about our support here on the forums it is evident that we do have exceptional support. Equipment quality and learning curve are not neccesarily tied together. When a machine has a new owner, the learning curve in "re-started".
> As an aside, I am paid by SWF East, I answer a lot of folks questions here on the forums - DTG, new/used as well as other brands. Few other companies make the effort to provide this type of help [Equipment Zone, Belquette and SWF East are the real exceptions]. So, folks are indeed getting some level of "free" support from us as well.
> Peace


I understand what you are saying Don, especially when you did not get the sale of the machine and you are trying to support it. What sucks is that any company that sells a product, and has a support department, is going to get support calls from people that own that product but did not buy it from the company. It is just the fact that they are the face for the product in a market that they have to deal with it.

I am not at all implying or saying SWF East has poor support, and I was not singling out SWF East among any other companies. I was only commenting on an issues that I have intimate knowledge and experience in. SWF East most likely has a great support department that solves all the problems they deal with. And as you mention, monitoring the industry forums and responding there is also supporting the product (and for free as well). The topic in this thread is about the turn-off owners of any particular equipment experience when faced with paying for tech support, and the perception created by a high upfront annual cost for tech support. I have already conceded in an earlier post that charging for support to clients that did not buy from a company providing support may be a realistic business practice and “fair” practice toward the client. But, the perception might be much better if charges were per instance and resolution. Then, any company charging for support also has to deal with the competition that does not, and the possibility of losing opportunities for new clients or even losing current clients.

Tech support is a sticky wicket for any company that is required to provide it. Many times a tangible ROI is not readily apparent. But a company’s approach and solutions to dealing with tech support issues will have a lasting and long term effect on the health and life of a company.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

bornover said:


> It could be in the machines maintenance, operation and technology involved being so specialized and technical that it would require that a buyer must attend training before the machine is shipped. This is not actually uncommon with high tech products. This was a requirement at several companies I worked at for certain products.


I think every dtg manufacturer and distributor would love this to be the case. Bottom line, most garment decorators have the opportunity to get free training when they purchase the dtg printer and they either fail to take it or if done in-house, they allow for other distractions to get in the way with their training. I don't want to speak for SWF / Don or any other manufacturer / distributor, but I think it would make them very happy if every customer would come to their training facility where the distractions can be minimized. But of course, it becomes even harder to get the next owner to do training when they buy a used printer. 

Just my opinion.

Mark

P.S. Great discussion from both sides.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Don, can you clarify an earlier statement please?

Are owners of used DTG machines not able to join the DTG Forum unless they pay? 

If so, I take issue on that as most of the help provided on the forum comes from other users and not a tech. It also seems like opening the Forum to all DTG owners (old or new) would help take the burden off tech support as they may have questions answered by other users.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Adam,
Admission into the forums is at the discretion of each of the distributors that sell the product as they are all given their own registration codes. The forums also create additional issues as there is info that is incorrect that has to be policed as well, and, as you know, 90%+ of the distributor side support that happens up there is from one company.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

So let me put another twist on this....

You buy a used Chevrolet/Ford/Toyota/etc that is out of warranty. You take it to your local dealer and he tells you it's $60/hour, minimum 2 hour charge to diagnose your problem.... Are you going to tell them that since they sold it originally to someone else, they need to diagnose your problem for free? Somehow, I don't think they will agree.... And when you sell the car in a year, you want them to teach the person who buys it how to drive as well? For free?

While I personally think it would be more reasonable for the customers of SWF and other DTG companies if they offered tech support on an hourly basis instead of a yearly basis, they obviously have do not have a business case that supports that model or they would be offering that service. 

If you really want to play devils advocate, why stop at SWF? Why don't you expect Epson to provide free tech support for your printer? Just because it looks nothing like the printer they originally sold, hey, it's still an Epson, right? Maybe that's a bit extreme but all these companies need to draw a line somewhere.


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

tfalk said:


> So let me put another twist on this....
> 
> You buy a used Chevrolet/Ford/Toyota/etc that is out of warranty. You take it to your local dealer and he tells you it's $60/hour, minimum 2 hour charge to diagnose your problem.... Are you going to tell them that since they sold it originally to someone else, they need to diagnose your problem for free? Somehow, I don't think they will agree.... And when you sell the car in a year, you want them to teach the person who buys it how to drive as well? For free?
> 
> ...


Interesting, but not similar enough in my opinion. We are talking production equipment, and in my prior high tech field, it was commercial automation controllers and other control infrastructure products. The clientèle we are talking about is not the average consumer public, it is a commercial client. A huge difference most of the time. For example, if you buy a Makino CNC Milling machine on the used market, Makino will support it from an operational standpoint. They will help you determine what the problem is, software or mechanical, and then sell parts if needed to repair. This is just one example of a very typical support policy in the industrial world. We are commercial clients to the garment manufacturing and decorating industry. We are not Joe consumer, a big difference.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

bornover said:


> We are commercial clients to the garment manufacturing and decorating industry. We are not Joe consumer, a big difference.


And I would venture that if you are limiting the scope of your position to this limited market, the buyer should be smart enough to know what they are buying and what is and is not included with the sale. Expecting anything else beyond that in my mind is unreasonable. Sorry, I don't expect a company to provide free support for life, especially on something that was resold.

I would also venture that the majority of people buying the smaller machines like Kiosks are also not big companies. Face it, these are not industrial machines, they are basic printers that have been modified to fit a niche. You don't expect Dell or any other computerized device manufacturor to provide lifetime support, why would you expect it for a printer??? Well, apparently you expect it even if they tell you ahead of time that they don't provide it unless you pay for it... If you didn't know that they were not covered by lifetime technical support, you didn't do your homework. If you did know and purchased it anyway, then it's just whining.

And yes, I have a Kiosk, it was purchased from SWF. and we attended their training session for the machine. I've never called them in the year-plus that I've owned it other than to purchase normal use parts. The couple of questions/minor issues that I've had with the machine were all handled by myself via this board, email/PM to Don or Harry or the internet. I'm pretty sure it's out of warranty at this point so all I expect from SWF is to be able to purchase parts. Any help they provide beyond that I would expect to have to pay for.


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

You are just too easy Ted! You are a dream client (unfortunately few and far between).


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Nah, I'm just a PITA when I have to be


----------



## giniweslowski (Mar 30, 2008)

This is a very interesting string of posts. Mark has a unique perspective that I think companies should consider. 

One point I want to make is regarding buying a machine used. If I buy a DTG Kiosk printer second hand it simply isnt true that SWF didnt get the proceeds from the sale. SWF sold it in the first place (and that person is no longer calling for tech support.) Yes, a new person will have start-up questions in many cases- but that can be handled by encouraging training classes. 

The analogy to Toyota/Ford in my opinion completely misses the mark. A better analogy is this: I buy a used Toyota, and I call the dealership four states away because there are no service centers that repair Toyotas any closer. I ask if the fact that the engine warning light is blinking indicates a problem that is serious enough that I shouldnt drive the car. The dealership tells me that before he can answer the question I need to pay $700 for a contract that covers answering questions over the phone. Toyota would be out of business. 

In reality, Toyota does NOT make a distinction between customers who bought their Toyota directly from the company and those that bought theirs used from an individual. They charge $x per hour for the time spent for actual service. 

And YES I would expect Epson to offer tech support for their printers- and they do. Epson Stylus 1000, Support Contacts - Technical Support - Epson America, Inc.


A number of people said something to the effect that I should have "done my homework" and understood what was "included" or what SWF would provide, etc before buying the Kiosk. For the record, when I bought the printer I paid SWF for a training class which specifically included access to SWF phone support. I was told that recently SWF changed their policy and would no longer honor that. That is what prompted my original email. Don researched it and SWF has agreed to honor the commitment. 

I think the larger issue is still out there- if you buy a printer, new or used, and you have questions, the manufacturer should offer some level of support (eg answering a quick question) for free without even asking where they purchased it. If the question is a training issue, refer the customer to the training classes, and if they pay for one and attend and still have questions, phone support should be free. If they have a detailed service problem, the charge should be based on an hourly
rate, and the same charge should apply regardless of where the machine was purchased. That sends the message that the company stands by their product, and values all of their customers. If support calls go up because sales are up, that is great for the company. If they go up because people have trouble figuring out how they work, or because they break down, then the company needs to focus on improving the product, making training more accessible, providing better documentation etc.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Gini, I'm glad SWF corrected the problem in your case.

My hangup here is are we talking real world or ivory tower world? Yes, in an ivory tower world, customers could ask for just about anything they want and companies would provide that support regardless of cost. Maybe that model works in some business environments, I've never seen it work in the computer industry in the 35+ years I've been working with them. 

While this may be the garment industry, we're ultimately talking about specialized computer equipment that has been heavily modified to do something it was never originally intended to do. Look at Dell or any of the other major players in the computer industry. The machines come with a set time limit service contract at purchase for the original owner. Beyond that, they offer pre-paid support packages with set time limits. 

Due to the low profit and high expense of tech support, virtually all of them have gone to overseas tech support and their reputations and service have suffered because of it. If customers start demanding the same type of pay-as-you-go tech support for these devices, I can easily see the same thing happening here. A business model that basically says pay a tech support a salary and have them there full time just in case someone happens to call and maybe pay for it won't survive very long.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

giniweslowski said:


> One point I want to make is regarding buying a machine used. If I buy a DTG Kiosk printer second hand it simply isnt true that SWF didnt get the proceeds from the sale. SWF sold it in the first place (and that person is no longer calling for tech support.) Yes, a new person will have start-up questions in many cases- but that can be handled by encouraging training classes.


Just my opinion, but I think you are under-estimating the number of questions and the time it takes to train someone on how to use a dtg printer over the phone. In my opinion, it needs to go farther than "encourage training classes." (Of course, no one likes to be forced to do anthing.) The problem with this is most people buying used printers are training to save money and don't want to spend additional money to pay for the training or travel expenses.

Let me throw out a different angle to look at. What if the dtg manufacturer said that the original owner, who has already been trained on how the use the printer (or at least had the opportunity to have the training), is now responsible for doing the training and support of the new company it sells the printer to. Would the original owner sell the printer for the same price? I highly doubt it because it is going to take additional time and effort of them to do this. Please don't assume that just because a dtg manufacturer / distributor made money that it sets aside to cover tech support that it set enough aside to cover support when the printer is sold multiple times. There are printers out there that I know of that have been sold more than 3 times and I am sure that ones that have been sold even more. Just something to consider.

It sounds like SWF is already taking care of you based on Don's post on Monday when he returned from the trade show. So they are living up to their deal with you. 

I do agree with Mark (burnover) that there is an underlying issue here. I think it starts with how the printer is originally sold by some companies (no direct or indirect reference to SWF or Don) that dtg printing is easy and the expectation that is developed by the customer. There are enough posts on this forum and several others that still show it takes some work to run these printers. Although most of them were desktop printers to begin with, they are no longer. It requires more maintenance and repair work to be done by the user. I personally think this is a good thing because it becomes an barrier to entry in the market and allows those companies that do the training a competitive advantage.

The fact is a large percentage of dtg owners (no direct or indirect reference to anyone in this thread) don't do enough research or underestimate this work before they invest in the technology. I say this because I work almost every trade show in the U.S. and I hear the stories the dtg owners are telling me first-hand. Yes, I do think when you are spending several thousands of dollars on a piece of equipment that the buyer will do some research - especially in a bad economy. We do research when we purchase a new car... why not for a dtg printer. Early on (T-Jet 1/2 days), there was not a lot of info out there on dtg printing and it caught people by surprised. Now, there is more than enough information thanks to people like the ones that posted in this thread. Unfortunately, it is the same people that don't do enough research that many times are reselling the printers to new buyers and telling them that they can call the support phone # to learn how to use it. The new buyer is upset because they don’t want to invest additional money to get trained on how to use / maintain / repair the dtg printer.

At some point, this cycle must be broken or good companies like SWF East and others will have more expenses to cover the tech support for even the original owners and will have to close their doors. I am not saying this is going to happen to any specific company, but it has already happened to one of the largest dtg manufacturers / distributors last year and everyone should know the name of this company. 

I see this issue from a consultant that gets paid to help people select the correct dtg printer for their business model and to provide them follow up support / sales advice. So I can see both sides of the argument clearly. The key to resolving this issue is better education and more upfront information about the dtg printers. I believe that is what people like Don (DTG Digital/SWF East), Harry (Equipment Zone), Mark (Belquette), Alex (M&R) and KornitTech (Kornit) are trying to do on this forum.

Just my opinion. Take it for what you think it is worth.

Mark


----------



## giniweslowski (Mar 30, 2008)

I absolutely agree that DTG printers are compicated, and training someone over the phone is next to impossible. As I said, I would triage calls, and if someone clearly had complicated questions that stem from lack of training, refer them to the training classes or charge for over-the-phone training. 

Yes, people buy used because they cost less. They also have a lower life expectancy. But if you buy carefully, do your homework, and take the training classes, that is a sensible thing for many companies and sometimes the only way to get into DTG printing. And it helps the manufacturer in the long run too. And if you buy a new printer, its good to know that if you do need to close shop, or downsize, or upgrade, that there will be a market for your printer. There is a big difference in how big that market will be depending on the issues we are talking about here. 

As far as I am concerned, I bought a used printer. I took training that included phone support, and used that phone support twice in two years. I took up less than an hour of tech time over two years. Now I could be way smarter than the average bear- or just lucky- but I cant see how the average owner could possibly rack up $4000 in support costs (25% of $16000) If techs cost $50 an hour (great job!) that amounts to 80 hours of tech time- 80 times what I have needed. Wow is the average person that much dumber than me? 

Anyway, I am happy thanks to Don, and wont burn my printer in effigy after all. Thanks for all of the thoughtful comments. I am off to join Mensa.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

giniweslowski said:


> As far as I am concerned, I bought a used printer. *I took training*...


Gini,

This is exactly what I am talking about. You took the time out of your schedule and paid the costs to go to one of SWF East's office (and in doing so minimized the distractions) to learn how to properly use / maintain and repair your printer. You also probably got the rewards of less downtime and repair costs that come with this compared to those that don't go through the training. If every customer would do the same thing, then this would not be as big of an issue. I have even heard one dtg manufacturer was offering a show discount that included a specific amount of money off the price of the printer if the customer flew to thier office for training. In the end, the dtg manufacturer usually can save money if they can get the customer to go through their training. Unfortunately, many users will not go through the training. I still believe education is the key to this problem.

Enjoy the Mensa meeting...I will be at the bar! 

Mark


----------



## giniweslowski (Mar 30, 2008)

I just want to thank Don and SWFEast for correcting my problem and adding me back to the tech support system. THANKS!!!


----------

